# Can't do portupgrade for alsa-plugins



## jewsofeast (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

I tried running portupgrade for alsa-plugins but portupgrade marked the package as 'ignore'.

[cmd=]portupgrade alsa-plugins-1.0.23[/cmd] 

```
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 748 packages found (-1 +2) (...).. done]
** Port marked as IGNORE: audio/alsa-plugins:
        JACK audio support requires SAMPLERATE
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - audio/alsa-plugins (marked as IGNORE)
```

I guess while building alsa-plugins i didn't pay attention to various build options and didnt enable necessary support. As I remember the port failed to build and I did pkg_add for it. I've tried deinstall & reinstall but that fails with same error. 

How do I build this port again.

best,

dave


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 9, 2011)

Probably your options for audio/alsa-plugins is incorrect. Run `# make config` and if you checked the option 'JACK', then you have to check 'SAMPLERATE' as well.


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey thanks, it worked. I enabled SAMPLERATE and installed.


----------

